# Autem SPS Analyzer 6 pro - Autostart Aufzeichnung möglich?



## ADS_0x1 (21 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

auf einem Kundeneigenen PG soll ein Verhalten über längerem Zeitraum aufgezeichnet werden. Dazu wurde ein SPS Analyzer Projekt angelegt, was allerdings manchmal durch deren Instandhaltung geschlossen wird und/oder bei Rechnerneustart nicht wieder geöffnet und gestartet wird.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Aufzeichnung auf dem PG "persistent" durchzuführen? Die Projektdatei in den Autostart ist zwar schön und gut, aber es müsste dann noch jemand auf "record" drücken und daran scheitert es momentan.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2020)

Vielleicht hilft dir folgendes:

Entweder Haken setzen oder Parameterdatei mit DeinProjekt.PRJ -RUN in Autostart hängen


----------



## ADS_0x1 (21 September 2020)

Danke dir DMA! Teste ich später, wenn ich Remote auf der Anlage bin, aber genau so eine Maske habe ich gesucht. 

Allerdings zweifle ich jetzt schon wieder an mir, ich hab den Passus im Handbuch echt nicht gefunden ...

Viele Grüße!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2020)

Guten Morgen,

evtl. hat deine Software das Feld "Autostart" nicht. Die Info stammen eigentlich aus dem Handbuch der Blackbox. Aber ich könnte
mir vorstellen, dass der Parameter "-RUN" funktioniert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2020)

Wobei es im normalen Handbuch auch ein Feld mit Autostart gibt, es wird aber nicht weiter dazu eingegangen:

Siehe Seite 13

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...pro%206.pdf?&usg=AOvVaw1jpN0731o0zXoPV7zqjZJg


----------



## ADS_0x1 (21 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wobei es im normalen Handbuch auch ein Feld mit Autostart gibt, es wird aber nicht weiter dazu eingegangen:
> 
> Siehe Seite 13
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...pro%206.pdf?&usg=AOvVaw1jpN0731o0zXoPV7zqjZJg




Habe nun Möglichkeit auf die Anlage zu schauen. Habe dann mal in das Handbuch geschaut und ich sehe dort (auf Seite 13) keine Einstellung Autostart. Auch die Suche im Dokument sagt nichts darüber aus.

Meinst du einfach die Datei in den Autostart packen mit dem Parameter -RUN? Das könnte ich mal testen.

Viele Grüße!

*EDIT:* Und getestet: Geht leider nicht.



Habe es mit /RUN /run -run und -RUN versucht - leider startet der nicht automatisch die Aufnahme. Habe dann gehofft, dass ich das mit nem Trigger machen kann, aber leider sagt der Analyzer bei jeder Triggeroption, dass man das "Bereit machen" des Analyzers manuell machen muss (Sprich F5 oder RECORD drücken) und erst DANN bei auftretendem Trigger etwas aufgezeichnet wird...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 September 2020)

Hm, dann würde ich mich mal direkt an Autem wenden.

Wenn die keine Möglichkeit sehen, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle eine kleine AutoIT Applikation schreiben.
Sowas habe ich auch schon häufiger gemacht und es funktioniert gut. Dann könntest du mittest AutoIT
dein Programm starten, Zeit x warten, dann ein "F5" senden. In der Zeit vor starten bis nach "F5" gesendet
die Maus/Tastatur bzw. alle Eingaben sperren.


https://www.autoitscript.com/site/


----------

